# 17 rem pelt damage



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Super fur friendly----here's a few pic's of the damage 17 rem did on the latest coyote---------sb---- :biggrin: :biggrin:{ no sewing} pelt drying*


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice, what grain bullet was it?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice

looks like shot placement is the key for a clean kill with that small of a bullet

but shot placement should always be a hunter/sportsmans top priority


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*4C4-----I LOAD WOODCHUCK DEN 25 GR-hp-----run'em at 3967fps------this dog was looking stright at me only 85 yards --aimed center of chest-hit center at base of neck--rifle sighted dead on at 200yds----their usally DRT All the way to 200----sb----------p.s. I took a look inside---MOST VITIALS WERE POVERIZED*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

damn that little bullet was hauling but

no wonder the vitals were detroyed,thats a lt of kinetic energy


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

That's awesome. I wouldn't mind getting a .17 rem upper for my AR.

However, I don't reload, so that's a hitch in my plans.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Really cool ! What rifle ? Maybe I should get that caliber fir bobcat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my 243 only spits them out at 3100 fps lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

3100 ? What are you shooting out of it ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

3100 ? What are you shooting out of it ?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

bullets


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

youngdon said:


> 3100 ? What are you shooting out of it ?


Same ? My 25-06 Tops that and its got quite a bit more beef than a .223.

Congrats on the kill sb. Those .17 rem are sweet little shooters!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

federal deer thugs 90 grain bonded soft point


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Good Job. Just can't beat the .17 Rem. Unless you've shot one, you wouldn't believe it kills the way it does. I shoot the 25gr Berger match bullet and am a little tense since they quit making them and supplying the J4 jackets to Woodchuck Den and other bullet makers. Guess I'll just use Hornady 25gr as it works well. .17Rem is an outstanding Bobcat and Fox round and does a great job on Coyotes as long as you stay off the ball joints up front and don't use plastic tipped bullets. That little hp is a killer!

Your season is off to a good start!

Tracker401


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice shootin', Skip!!!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> Same ? My 25-06 Tops that and its got quite a bit more beef than a .223.
> 
> Congrats on the kill sb. Those .17 rem are sweet little shooters!


it's a .243 not .223


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

christopher said:


> it's a .243 not .223


Thanks for correcting me lol. Don't know why my eyes told me .223


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

it happens lol .243 and .25-06 aint much difference diameter wise just one has more powder than the other I just find .243 friendlier on pelts and the wallet


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd look at getting some lighter bullets, that are made for whacking predators.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great illustration Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------

